# NIKON D40x timelapse firmware hack request.



## vxr2032fd (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder
If any knows anything about a firmware hack for making the NIKON D40x programmable so it takes pictures automatically every, previously set, number of seconds.

If there's not any hack yet i wonder if there's anyone among the users of this forum who could write it!

I'm sure its possible to do this and such feature would be highly appreciated!

THANK YOU


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never heard of such a 'hack'...but if you tether the camera to a computer, Nikon software can control the camera, which I believe includes interval/time-lapse.


----------



## vxr2032fd (Jun 27, 2008)

I´ll check that out right away.
Thank you!!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2008)

Point of note:  If you do find it, Hacks=void warranty!


----------



## Garbz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes quite unlike the $40 cable releases you could buy from ebay which don't, and provide the same functionality.


----------

